# male springer spaniel names



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

just wondered if anyone on here was good with male dog names? i`m absolutely rubbish with male names but have a million females ones  ended up calling my baby boy after my favorite band haha that`s how original i am  the dog in question is liver and white and is a bit of an escape artist (read that as MASSIVE escape artist) his name atm is sid but he doesn`t seem to know it. i suggested copper after david copperfield given sid`s magical abilities :lol: but like i said i`m rubbish with names and thought i`d ask on here if anyone else can help with suggestions


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Nelson I like


----------



## DKDREAM (Sep 15, 2008)

Houdini.................


----------



## Rolosmum (Oct 29, 2010)

We have male springers around here called Baxter and Jez (after jerry springer),

Our male springer is called Rolo cos he has chocolate spots on his back.

I quite like Cooper, Spencer, or Blaine (as in David Blaine, the magical illusionist).

MMm, quite like Blaine, now i mention it!


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

We see the most gorgeous springer boy called Elwood from the blues brothers,in the park and he is super cute


----------



## vicki.burns (Apr 13, 2011)

My boy is a Springer Lurcher cross and he's a little escapee too, we called him Lincoln after Lincoln Burrows in the TV Series Prison Break


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

I think you should call him Buddy or Vinnie  
Then his name would come from the same place as Jake's


----------



## critter (Sep 14, 2010)

Hi, what about *'Bouncer'*?, I haven't known a dog called bouncer for years. wayne.


----------



## H0lly (Jan 31, 2010)

PoisonGirl said:


> I think you should call him Buddy or Vinnie
> Then his name would come from the same place as Jake's


I like vinnie thats cool also blaine is a good one


----------



## theevos5 (Dec 24, 2009)

Didn't realise that when I suggested Elwood from the blues brothers that your dog was called Jake!thats the name of the other blues brother-a perfect match eh


----------



## cinnamontoast (Oct 24, 2010)

I think you have to wait and see. We had names picked for the first two-Carlito and Brigante after an Al Pacino character in Carlito's Way. Brig is a fab name and was perfect, but the OH decided Carlito would be shortened and he hated Carl so he became Jake.

The two pups are Bear and Zak.

I always fine one syllable for recall purposes is good. I confess I like Sid. It's a cool name!

The springer mafia on here now require pictures please!


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

I like plant and tree names for Springers (as they love nothing better than running through the undergrowth)

Bracken 
Bramble
Poplar
Filbert
Buckthorn
Rowan
Osier
Mulberry


----------



## archiesmum (Aug 28, 2010)

Archie

but I could be biased!

My Archie's (Springer) real name is Archiebald, he got his name because he had a little bald spot behind his ear when we got him.

Val xx


----------



## Paula07 (Aug 23, 2010)

How about - 

ODIN
RAIG
BANDIT
BHAN
RAFA
ZIPPY
ZOLA
LEN 
SPUD
KANE
ZEUS
SPUD
YOGI
NOAH
NICO

:smile::smile::smile::smile:


----------



## ChatterPuss (Sep 4, 2010)

I have a liver and White springer who is mainly liber and looked like a cuddly bear so called him Yogi but our other options were Diesel, Ozzy or Dexter or Denzel !


----------



## Leah84 (Jun 22, 2009)

well after annoying you all for names we stuck with the original in the end, decided on a few but i kept calling him sid anyway lol but we`ve kinda changed it to sydney and syd for short so to him it`s still the same but it`s my own little twist. will get some pics up asap, he`s basically came home, had a barking session with jake so i took them out to get chews and they both settled down to eat them and fell asleep after, even snuggled up a few times already


----------

